# Wallpaper chewing bunny!



## ltomlin85 (Feb 6, 2013)

We have a 5month old bunny living indoors that has a bit of a thing for eating the wallpaper! I have bought the 'chew stoppa' stuff and sprayed the walls but that just seems to encourage him! 

Does anyone have any advice as to how to stop him from snacking on my walls because it's making my front room look AWFUL!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Laura


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Once they start, they just don't stop! I'd be worried about the wallpaper paste/fungicide in it too.

We have metal dog panels and barriers everywhere! The other way is to strip the wall paper and paint instead. less appealing to buns.

Hope you don't have expensive carpets too!


----------



## ltomlin85 (Feb 6, 2013)

That's a reassuring reply. Haha. 

My front room is currently covered with sexy patches of cardboard fixed to the walls! He's not into the carpet as much which is a relief, looks nothing like the walls.

It's time to redecorate - all for my beautiful bunny - he's worth it though, even if he is getting slightly expensive hehe. 

That topped with the fact we've found out he's going to be a big bunny (he's over twice the size of a netherland dwarf at the same age) - just shows he's going to be an investment lol.

Bless my lil bubba - thank u so much for taking time to reply.

Laura


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Possibly get your bun more toys to play with and chew? 

My buns live outside but one used to chew at his hutch all the time, this stopped when I got him lots of toys to keep him occupied


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

If he is on his own then that is your problem, lone buns do tend to turn destructive to try to pass the time. Some of mine are still a bit norty on occasions, but they are all infinitely better once bonded into a group


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> If he is on his own then that is your problem, lone buns do tend to turn destructive to try to pass the time. Some of mine are still a bit norty on occasions, but they are all infinitely better once bonded into a group


Have to agree with Bernie. Since George has become widowed he's become quite destructive with the wallpaper.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

yup yup, my mentsal bun has calmed down one heck of a lot since being bonded, she used to turf her tray out daily, now she just spends her time bossing her husbun about. But cardboard & dog playpen panels are good at keeping them away from walls, or clear perspex panels :thumbup:


----------



## ltomlin85 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback guys!

Frankie has got a loooottttt of stuff to play with - every time my fella and I go out we come back with something to play with - he's got cardboard boxes, wooden chews, a wooden hide (all the necessary bunny equipment) - hes got a little football (he loves it), some cat toys (he likes to go "fishing" with my fella - he walks around the room with a mouse on a string and Frankie grabs the other end for a tug of war haha) and entertaining snacks!

The only thing he is missing is a friend I guess  He has been on his own a while I suppose, I didn't think he'd mind being on his own - one of us is always home so he's always got company.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

always better to have a friend, you may be there most of the time but its not the same as having one of his own to play with  xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

He would definitely be happier with a friend, but I have to say that one of our trios just gang up together, and we get triple trouble. 

- and they have plenty of toys, willow and apple sticks to chew - but they still think that chewing the doorframe and mirror frame much more fun.


----------



## ltomlin85 (Feb 6, 2013)

Haha, sounds like you have your hands full there! 

Who would have thought that something so cute could be so destructive! I had a house rabbit before but he was an ANGEL! We had a few chewed wire problems but never wallpaper removal. Heheh.

He is so bad. But I love his little furry self. LOL.

Not too sure about wanting two though - what if it just makes it worse?! My landlord is already gonna freak if she pops by unannounced lol.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Bunnies really do need bunny friends - once you see a bonded pair or group, it's really clear why.


----------

